# icd 10 after surgery codes



## hydeeweez (Oct 8, 2015)

I know this probably sounds like a silly question.  However, I am wondering if a patient has an anterior cruciate ligament tear and then has surgery how do you code the after surgery visits?  With the tear code or ???

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2015)

it depends on if you are coding it as an injury with anS code or an non injury disruption with the M code.  The injury codes are used for postop care with the 7th character D.  While non injury post op is coded with Z codes for aftercare.


----------



## graceroni13 (Oct 12, 2015)

If it's a non-injury code, what is the right Z code to use? Z47.89? or Z49.89?????


----------

